# Can you recommend me a good horror film?



## fakeplasticgirl (Jun 18, 2012)

Sometimes I just like to scare myself silly. Haven't seen anything particularly good in ages though. Can urbs recommend anything? TIA 

ps not so much a fan of gore...


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 18, 2012)

Paranormal Activity 1, 2 and 3.


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Jun 18, 2012)

cooool, I haven't seen them and my flatmate recommended paranormal activity too. Cheers!


----------



## kittyP (Jun 18, 2012)

DexterTCN said:
			
		

> Paranormal Activity 1, 2 and 3.



If you're not a fan of gore then Dexter is probably right. 

They are a bit silly but I am very hard to scare (film wise) and they did make me jump.


----------



## Scarlette (Jun 18, 2012)

I watched the 'Woman in Black' film with a couple of classes of teenagers at work and loved it. I don't like gore, I just like ghosty things and I loved it. 

(Not sure it would be as entertaining without 28 14 year olds screaming at every jumpy thing, but it was great!).


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Jun 18, 2012)

my fav horror film 



i'm sure everyone's already seen it but tis aces


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 18, 2012)

Have you seen the sequels and prequel? They are almost as good and miles better than many other horrors.


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Jun 18, 2012)

Haven't seen the prequel  yay another on the list.


----------



## MrSki (Jun 18, 2012)

I don't really like horror but "The Orphanage" is good at creating horror in your head without it being on screen.

Not much good if you can't do subtitles.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2012)

Not a film but the series 'American Horror Story' was good


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Jun 18, 2012)

MrSki said:


> I don't really like horror but "The Orphanage" is good at creating horror in your head without it being on screen.
> 
> Not much good if you can't do subtitles.


seen it - was great


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 18, 2012)

Wolf Creek , the only film that has shat me up in years


----------



## kittyP (Jun 18, 2012)

Damn, I can't remember the name but there is another great Japanese horror with great use of hair (if you have seen many Japanese horror films you will know what I mean). 
Gah, I can't remember the name.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 18, 2012)

kittyP said:


> Damn, I can't remember the name but there is another great Japanese horror with great use of hair (if you have seen many Japanese horror films you will know what I mean).
> Gah, I can't remember the name.


Sion Sono's Hair Extensions?


----------



## Reno (Jun 18, 2012)

The Swedish Let the Right One In is the best horror film I've seen in the last decade. It's one of the few horror film that are genuinely great all round films. Don't watch the inferior US remake Let Me In instead.

The Belgian horror film Left Bank is my second favourite, a creepy slow burner which has a believable setting and characters which make the supernatural elemetns all the more disturbing when they creep into the narrative.


----------



## kittyP (Jun 18, 2012)

Ah, Ju-On (The Grudge).

Not as much hair as I thought but from what I remember "you get good hair" in the end 

Dark Water is pretty good too from what I remember.


----------



## mk12 (Jun 18, 2012)

Reno said:


> The Swedish Let the Right One In is the best horror film I've seen in the last decade. It's one of the few horror film that are genuinely great all round films. Don't watch the inferior US remake Let Me In instead.
> 
> The Belgian horror film Left Bank is my second favourite, a creepy slow burner which has a believable setting and characters which make the supernatural elemetns all the more disturbing when they creep into the narrative.


 
Although I agree that the original Let the Right One In was good, it wasn't scary...

The obvious one is Ringu but regardless of what you think about Paranormal Activity's storylines and repetitiveness, they will scare the shit out of you.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 18, 2012)

Dumplings is good while we're on an Asian horror tip


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 18, 2012)

Hausu is ace too, very very very weird


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 18, 2012)

Man Utd versus Athletic Bilbao Parts 1 and 2


----------



## Yetman (Jun 18, 2012)

Drag Me to Hell is funny and a bit scary, proper old school horror with modern production. The Brood is pretty scary as well, though a bit dated maybe. The Haunting Of Emily Rose is great, bit long but some great scary moments, mainly due to Jennifer Carpenter's brilliant performance.

I've heard Paranormal Activity 2 and 3 are pants? This true? or worth watching?

Rec and Rec 2 are great as well.

Cannibal Holocaust is a proper old nasty piece of filmaking, but is more horrible than actual scary horror. Reminds me of last week when I sat down to watch a nice horror with the mrs and a bottle of wine etc, and put I Spit on your Grave on. Oops.


----------



## Reno (Jun 18, 2012)

mk12 said:


> Although I agree that the original Let the Right One In was good, it wasn't scary....


 
Everybody finds different things scary and films are scary on different levels. The ideas about the mundanity of evil behind Let the Right One In are scary to me and the film has a creepy atmosphere. It certainly got under my skin more than a film like The Woman in Black. Its only intention appears to be to make people jump out of their seats by rattling a skeleton every 5 minutes.


----------



## Reno (Jun 18, 2012)

Yetman said:


> I've heard Paranormal Activity 2 and 3 are pants? This true? or worth watching?


 
I found Paranormal Activity 2 & 3 more effective than the first one, which I didn't find scary at all.


----------



## mk12 (Jun 18, 2012)

I agree with you. The Shining is different to the Paranormal Activity films and they both scare me in different ways (atmosphere v jumps). I just didn't really come out of LTROI feeling uncomfortable, unsettled or scared. Maybe that's my problem!


----------



## mk12 (Jun 18, 2012)

Reno said:


> I found Paranormal Activity 2 & 3 more effective than the first one, which I didn't find scary at all.


 
The placement of the camera in the 3rd film, after the guy attached it to the moving fan thing, was genius.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 18, 2012)

I need to see these Paranormal Activity film. The producers might be filming a mate's script.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 18, 2012)

*Paperhouse*

IMDb summary:



> Anna is becoming lost in the loneliness of her own world when she discovers she can visit another, a house she has drawn herself and occupied by a young disabled boy. But as she discovers more of the links between her fantasy world and the mundane present, she is drawn only deeper into a dream turning into a nightmare.


 
Wikipedia summary:



> While suffering from glandular fever, 11-year-old Anna Madden draws a house. Disturbingly, when she falls asleep, she has dreams about the things she has drawn. During her feverish dreams, she finds herself visiting the place. When she draws a face at the window, on her next visit she finds a disabled boy named Marc living in the house.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 18, 2012)

kittyP said:


> Ah, Ju-On (The Grudge).
> 
> Not as much hair as I thought but from what I remember "you get good hair" in the end
> 
> Dark Water is pretty good too from what I remember.


 
Ju on and dark water are laughable horror films, utter low rent zero scares shite.

The original 'One Missed Call' (Chakushin Ari) Directed by Miike Takashi is the best Japanese Horror I have seen.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 18, 2012)

Paperhouse is a fantastic film!


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 18, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Ju on and dark water are laughable horror films, utter low rent zero scares shite.
> 
> The original 'One Missed Call' (Chakushin Ari) Directed by Miike Takashi is the best Japanese Horror I have seen.


Laughable ringu/j-horror rip-off with the (moral) production values of mexican soap.


----------



## Reno (Jun 18, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Ju on and dark water are laughable horror films, utter low rent zero scares shite.
> 
> The original 'One Missed Call' (Chakushin Ari) Directed by Miike Takashi is the best Japanese Horror I have seen.


 
Boring ! And no matter how often you repeat that one, you (and your wife) are pretty much on your own with that opinion.

One Missed Call was one that ripped off all the superior ones that came before (like the ones you slate). It's like a "Best Of" compilation without a single original bone in its body, lurching from one J-horror cliche to the next.

But then I don't worship at the altar of Miike Takashi no matter what. I think many of his films are rather poor.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2012)

ATM = NO


----------



## kittyP (Jun 18, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Ju on and dark water are laughable horror films, utter low rent zero scares shite.
> 
> The original 'One Missed Call' (Chakushin Ari) Directed by Miike Takashi is the best Japanese Horror I have seen.


 


butchersapron said:


> Laughable ringu/j-horror rip-off with the (moral) production values of mexican soap.


 
Oh I do apologise 

Just thought the OP might like them


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm on about atomic suplex's last reccomendation.  The equivalent of saying the most important band of all time is the Eagles.


----------



## kittyP (Jun 18, 2012)

ok


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 18, 2012)

Reno said:


> Boring ! And no matter how often you repeat that one, you (and your wife) are pretty much on your own with that opinion.
> 
> One Missed Call was one that ripped off all the superior ones that came before (like the ones you slate). It's like a "Best Of" compilation without a single original bone in its body, lurching from one J-horror cliche to the next.
> 
> But then I don't worship at the altar of Miike Takashi no matter what. I think many of his films are rather poor.


 
There are shit ones, but I am afraid I am a big fan. Not seen anything good come from him in a long while though. Sukiyaki Western Django should have been amazing but was really very poor.

I really liked One Missed Call. I liked it a lot, I will maybe give it another airing.
I really can't understand why Dark Water and Ju-on are rated so highly, really really really terrible films.


----------



## Reno (Jun 18, 2012)

It's just a bit odd when someone recommends two of the five most seminal new wave J-horror films (Ringu, Kairo and Miike's one genuine horror classic Audition are the other three) and every time you feel obliged to rush in there to slate them and then recommend a film that's generally considered an inferior rip off of those films instead. One Missed Call is entertaining enough and has its moments, but there is a reason why unlike the others you won't find it in recent reference books about important horror films. Just accept that you're on your own there.


----------



## nogojones (Jun 18, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Sion Sono's Hair Extensions?


 

It's shit, but fun to watch.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 18, 2012)

Reno said:


> It's just a bit odd when someone recommends two of the five most seminal new wave J-horror films (Ringu, Kairo and Miike's one genuine horror classic Audition are the other three) and every time you feel obliged to rush in there to slate them and then recommend a film that's generally considered an inferior rip off of those films instead. One Missed Call is entertaining enough and has its moments, but there is a reason why unlike the others you won't find it in recent reference books about important horror films. Just accept that you're on your own there.


 
I'll except it if you can except my opinion. It is probably the only movie that has ever had me moving away from the TV to disconnect from it and remember I was only watching a film, as an adult that is.

Ring is ok, but Ju-on and Dark Water are (in my opinion) terrible terrible films. Boring, plot holes, well shit looking (actually laughable) demons.
I jump in with Chakushin Ari because as a horror film it ticks all the boxes.
Audition isn't really a horror film, but it is great. If it is a horror film well then you might as well throw in Ichi the Killer (Koroshiya Ichi) which you might be unsurprised to hear, that I also really like.

Miikes Films tend to be too long. I would really love to have the time to edit a few of them down. Gozu could be an amazing film but is instead just a decent film. The only exception maybe is Izo, which is probably made even better by the fact that it just goes on and on and on and on.

I doubt Yattaman is any good.


----------



## Reno (Jun 18, 2012)

Not sure why you think Audition isn't a horror film, it certainly considered one of the great J-horror films. It's a psychological horror film and a close relative of Polanski's horror classic Repulsion.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 18, 2012)

Reno said:


> Not sure why you think Audition isn't a horror film, it certainly considered one of the great J-horror films. It's a psychological horror film and a close relative of Polanski's horror classic Repulsion.


 
I don't know, I suppose I don't see it as a classic 'Horror film', it's more of a psychological thriller with a bit of an ugly ending.
When I think of 'horror film' I think of slasher flick, etc. I don't really see the shining or misery as a horror flims. Hey ho. I don't think it really matters.


----------



## Reno (Jun 18, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> When I think of 'horror film' I think of slasher flick, etc. I don't really see the shining or misery as a horror flims.


 
((((((((horror)))))))


----------



## Reno (Jun 18, 2012)

Some more recentish horror films I liked:



The South African old school zombie flick The Dead

The British genre mash-up Kill List

The daft but fun Dutch Father Christmas monster romp Saint

The Spanish serial killer thriller Julia's Eyes

The bloody, feminist social satire The Woman

The Australian killer croc film Rogue

The genre deconstruction The Cabin in the Woods

The evil killer kid flick Orphan

The underrated Southern gothic The Skeleton Key

The Canadian gene splicing Frankenstein variation Splice

The Norwegian slasher flicks Cold Prey 1 & 2

The Gaelic witchcraft council estate horror Outcast

The Lovecraftian US indie Absentia

The French supernatural prison flick Malefique

The Belgian "redneck horror" Calvaire

The psychological (and anorexic) torments of The Machinist

The Mayan killer plants of The Ruins

The nautical mindfuck that is Triangle

The giallo homage Amer

The haunted hotel slacker comedy The Innkeepers

Final Destination 1,2 & 5 (you can skip 3&4)


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Jun 18, 2012)

thanks for all the recommendations 

for what it's worth - i thought dark water was fantastic, quite enjoyed one missed call despite it being a total rip-off, but for some reason found ju on boring. ringu rules the roost though


----------



## kittyP (Jun 18, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> There are shit ones, but I am afraid I am a big fan. Not seen anything good come from him in a long while though. Sukiyaki Western Django should have been amazing but was really very poor.
> 
> I really liked One Missed Call. I liked it a lot, I will maybe give it another airing.
> I really can't understand why Dark Water and Ju-on are rated so highly, really really really terrible films.





Reno said:


> Not sure why you think Audition isn't a horror film, it certainly considered one of the great J-horror films. It's a psychological horror film and a close relative of Polanski's horror classic Repulsion.


 
I think you are right that Audition is a psychological horror/thriller but I would not automatically think to of it when someone was asking for "horror film recommendations".

I bloody love Audition though.

"Killy killy killy killy killy" *shudder*


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Jun 18, 2012)

keep meaning to watch audition...


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 18, 2012)

kittyP said:


> I think you are right that Audition is a psychological horror/thriller but I would not automatically think to of it when someone was asking for "horror film recommendations".
> 
> I bloody love Audition though.
> 
> "Killy killy killy killy killy" *shudder*


KIRI!


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Jun 19, 2012)

anybody seen shutter? looks super creepy...


----------



## kittyP (Jun 19, 2012)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> KIRI!



I knew it was wrong but was googling and couldn't find what it was 

Thank you


----------



## Reno (Jun 19, 2012)

fakeplasticgirl said:


> anybody seen shutter? looks super creepy...




I've seen it but can barely remember anything about it. It's one of the later Asian horror films which just recycle the same ghost in the machine tropes so familiar to that particular sub-genre and it doesn't do anything new or interesting. It was considered effective enough to warrant a US remake though.

One film I forgot to mention on my previous list is the Hong Kong film _Dumplings_. Understated, but very creepy, its about the price an ageing soap opera actress is willing to pay for eternal youth.


----------



## october_lost (Jun 19, 2012)

I thought Pontypool was a good, clever take on the zombie format.


----------



## r0bb0 (Jun 19, 2012)

i liked the spooky spiritual elements of Steve Jackson's Lovely Bones,

Clive Barkers  Midnight Meat Train with an enjoyable performance by Vinnie Jones

and the film remake of the video game Silent Hill


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 19, 2012)

r0bb0 said:


> i liked the spooky spiritual elements of Steve Jackson's Lovely Bones,



I don't think he did that. He did however do this:


----------



## Reno (Jun 19, 2012)

The Lovely Bones was a horror to sit through, but not in a good way.


----------



## r0bb0 (Jun 19, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I don't think he did that. He did however do this:


 
hehe peter jackson, i must of been thinking about a horror film you could be part of


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 19, 2012)

The Sentinel

-original version, I mean.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 19, 2012)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> The Sentinel


Michael Winnner's 'finest'


----------



## Reno (Jun 19, 2012)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> The Sentinel


 
The Michael Winner film ? Are you being serious ?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 19, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Michael Winnner's 'finest'


 
I've watched it once.

Never again.


----------



## Reno (Jun 19, 2012)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> I've watched it once.
> 
> Never again.


 
Random brain fart ? How does that qualify as a recommendation then ?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 19, 2012)

Reno said:


> The Michael Winner film ? Are you being serious ?


 
Yeah. That film presented ideas that made me quite uncomfortable. That, to me, is a good horror movie. To me, it's not about blood, or even suspense so much, although that's more important. It's the ideas it's portraying, and how they're portrayed.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 19, 2012)

Reno said:


> Random brain fart ? How does that qualify as a recommendation then ?


 
Because it was very effective as a horror movie. Op said she wants to be scared silly.

Scared me silly.


----------



## Reno (Jun 19, 2012)

I found it in turns idiotic, incompetent and tedious, but it takes all sorts. Not sure where you saw any great ideas. Great move to on Winners part to use actual disabled and disfigured people as "demons from hell" or whatever.


----------



## kittyP (Jun 19, 2012)

For some bizarre reason I always used to get Michael Winner and Ken Russell mixed up in my head even though I knew they were totally different people


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 19, 2012)

Reno said:


> I found it in turns idiotic, incompetent and tedious, but it takes all sorts. Not sure where you saw any great ideas. Great move to on Winners part to use actual disabled and disfigured people as "demons from hell" or whatever.


 
It's been a long time since I watched it. I'd probably consumed some sort of substance, to boot, given the time frame.

Whatever the reason, it scared me, and I won't watch it again.


----------



## Reno (Jun 19, 2012)

kittyP said:


> For some bizarre reason I always used to get Michael Winner and Ken Russell mixed up in my head even though I knew they were totally different people


 
One had talent the other didn't.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 19, 2012)

Reno said:


> I found it in turns idiotic, incompetent and tedious, but it takes all sorts. Not sure where you saw any great ideas. Great move to on Winners part to use actual disabled and disfigured people as "demons from hell" or whatever.


That's pioneering! Stephen Spielberg was lauded for doing this in Saving Private Ryan to make battle scenes more realistic, yet it was Winner who blazed the trail. All hail Michael Winner!


----------



## r0bb0 (Jun 19, 2012)

i liked this fakeplasticgirl , maybe its my love for cornwall but there was something about it that elevated the film


----------



## r0bb0 (Jun 19, 2012)

Reno said:


> The Lovely Bones was a horror to sit through, but not in a good way.


lol i did like that film, theres another one about a serial killer that i saw on bbc2 1 nite, guy ends up buying a garage because he can't solve the murders that was pretty good but the title escapes me


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Jun 19, 2012)

DaveCinzano said:


> Paperhouse


 
I haven't seen that in ages.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Jun 19, 2012)

Night of the Demon.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 19, 2012)

Captain Hurrah said:


> I haven't seen that in ages.


 
I like it because it is so simple, the horror is scary but not gory, and it feels genuine. One of the best and most natural performances by a young person I've seen.


----------



## Elvis Parsley (Jun 21, 2012)

r0bb0 said:


> lol i did like that film, theres another one about a serial killer that i saw on bbc2 1 nite, guy ends up buying a garage because he can't solve the murders that was pretty good but the title escapes me


The Pledge

Come and See (Idi i Smotri), not a horror film i know, but i can't think of another film more full of horror. One of the few films that still gets to me and one i will probably never watch again.


----------

